# apache2 vhost problems 403 Forbidden!

## Shane-Echosnet

Ok Iv ran into a wall here.

So im trying to setup Vhosts on  apache2 and At first I thought IT was the config well Iv tryed so meny diffrent setups 

and with no progress. each host comes up with the great 403 Forbidden!!!

The other problem is tied to this 

Now when I go to www.mydomain.com the right page comes up BUT BUT!!! 

when I go to mydoman.com without the ( www ) it comes up with yerp you guessed it 403 Forbidden! 

So after diging around I found the chmod to 755 or 777 so I changed everything to 755 then 777 and still the same thing! 

So Then I went back to check my DNS config on yahoos domain control. 

this is how I have it layed out

```

A Record    *.echosnetwork.com 68.49.000.00 

A Record    echosnetwork.com 68.49.000.00  

A Record    mail.echosnetwork.com 68.49.000.00

A Record    www.echosnetwork.com 68.49.000.00 

```

This is my vhost config 

```

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName localhost

        Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

        <IfModule mpm_peruser_module>

                ServerEnvironment apache apache

        </IfModule>

</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

ServerAdmin shane@echosnetwork.com

DocumentRoot /webhost/webmail/

ServerName echosnetwork.com

ServerAlias mail.echosnetwork.com

</VirtualHost>

</IfDefine>

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache

```

Now keep in mind I have changed this in EVERY way ! And still comes up with the same big ol 403!

Even after I took out the -D DEFAULT_VHOST from apache config file. This made the pages come up with the Woops thing from yahoo like they were not there. 

If anyone has Any ideas pleassseeeeee help me out .

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Shane-Echosnet

Thanks anyways 

I got it working Had to un op -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST in con.f

----------

